# Office Visit & Hospital Admission Same Day



## lmsarvis76 (Nov 15, 2012)

I work with a Family Practice office and one of our physicians saw a pt in the office, he had an office visit, x-ray, and we checked his Hgb, then he was admitted from our office.

If the Doctor did not see the pt in the hospital on the same date of the Office visit, can I bill for the Office visit? Also, would I have to use any type of modifier for the x-ray, and Hgb?

I would apreciate any advice on this matter.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------

